# Calling somebody from A-Plan



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I set up my insurance yesterday and was offered my certificate via E-mail, I havnt had it yet though and was really hoping to tax the car on Saturday (the posted certificate wont get here untill later)...

I know its probably unlikely but if anyone from Aplan sees this before saturday morning can you help me out please ?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If you tax it online it should automatically show insured?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> If you tax it online it should automatically show insured?


I thought of that, however the tax disc will most likely not turn up untill tuesday as well....


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

but if you get pulled you will have the details ( that you print off ) to say a new tax disk is on its way. it will also show up on a police database that it has been taxed and insured your just awaiting documents to confirm this ?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes, but not displaying a valid tax disc is an offence....


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

i think aslong as its within the 1st week your ok ?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

skyliner56 said:


> i think aslong as its within the 1st week your ok ?


Hmmm, sounds risky... I will see what happens, Might get something through Sat and can tax it in the afternoon, It just means a lot of messing about though..


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I set up my insurance yesterday and was offered my certificate via E-mail, I havnt had it yet though and was really hoping to tax the car on Saturday (the posted certificate wont get here untill later)...
> 
> I know its probably unlikely but if anyone from Aplan sees this before saturday morning can you help me out please ?


Hello,

Can you PM me your postcode and I will see why its not been e-mailed over.

I can get it e-mailed over this morning for you.

Dan 
A-Plan Schemes
0845-0711234


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Dan, You have PM


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

All sorted  Thanks Dan.....


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> All sorted  Thanks Dan.....


Excellent..:thumbsup:


----------

